# Anyone in Las Vegas looking for a cat



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys as you know I adopted a cat from the Animal Foundation here in Vegas. I was looking through the Animal Foundation's website and saw this guy! This guy was at the MGM the day I adopted my cat! So he's been there for MONTHS! If you'd like to adopt him head up by the animal shelter on Mojave. 

Here's a link Adopt a Pet :: BLACKJACK - Las Vegas, NV - Domestic Mediumhair 

<3 Thanks Guys!


----------

